# burp from drinking water



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

Often I burp even after just drinking a mouthful or water. Is that normal, or can one deduce anything from that?<< SiMoN >>


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2000)

Hi! I burp from drinking water too so it's really nothing to worry about that I can tell. Have you had any tests done? Cause I have a acid reflux but I don't think that has anything to do with the water! Anyway I hope this has helped! Renee------------------"It's a weird world, be yourself at all times" ~ Jann Arden


----------



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

I've done almost all the tests - gastro endoscopy, ultrasound, barium meal x-ray, colonoscopy. Sometimes I just feel uncomfortable, like a bit nausea, tired, needing to go to the toilet a few times in the morning before work, etc...<< SiMoN >>


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

hi SiMoNi am sure you heard this before, when you swallow water or anything liquid you swallowsome air, more so if you drink from a straw,are you burping alot? or just when you drink liquids?happy new year SiMoNcharlie







p/s drinking fluids will, lots of fluid will give you acid reflux!! more so than foods!![This message has been edited by charlie (edited 01-03-2000).]


----------



## Simon Woo (Aug 31, 1999)

I actually burp quite a lot.. In the mornings just walking to the bus stop... Of course when I eat and drink too.. Funny thing is I don't feel I am bloated, but I do realise I burp a lot and I normally feel better when I burp..<< SiMoN >>


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2000)

Charlie,I found your comment to SiMoN about "drinking more will give you more acid reflex than eating food" interesting! Where did you find this information? I have been drinking more water in the past month, given up coffee and cut my diet coke consumption by 3/4. Since drinking the increased amount of water I have been suffering more and more from heartburn. I find this odd. If you have more information on this I would like to hear about it.







Regards,HJ


----------

